# اخبار و اعلانات > آگهی‌ها > آگهی های استخدام >  استخدام کارآموز رایگان برنامه نویسی و طراحی سایت در کرج

## mahdi.net4

این پست حذف شده است / در حال حاضر کارآموز پذیرش نخواهیم کرد

طراحی سایت

----------


## windwalker

دانشجوی کامپیوتر دانشگاه قم هستم هفته ای دو روز شنبه یکشنبه دانشگاهم بقیشو تهران
علاقه زیادی به برنامه نویسی و طراحی وب دارم
میتونم کرج هم بیام
زنگ بزنم بهتون؟

----------


## mahdi.net4

> دانشجوی کامپیوتر دانشگاه قم هستم هفته ای دو روز شنبه یکشنبه دانشگاهم بقیشو تهران
> علاقه زیادی به برنامه نویسی و طراحی وب دارم
> میتونم کرج هم بیام
> زنگ بزنم بهتون؟


نه نمیشه ، حداقل باید نزدیک کرج باشه .
مرسی

----------


## rezayoldash

دانشجوی رشته ict ساکن شهرقدسم
روزای یک شنبه چهارشنبه پنج شنبه دانشگاهم
بقیه روزا وقتم ازاده میتونم بیام

----------


## z_b624

سلام 
با چه زبانی برنامه نویسی میکنید؟دوره کارآموزی چه قدر طول میکشه؟آیا دوره یا کلاسی برای آموزش دارید یا کارآموز خودش باید کار رو یاد بگیره؟

----------


## parandhedesh

شرکت پرندپرداز واقع در کرج ، برای تکمیل کادر برنامه نویس خود از دو برنامه نویس مجرب با مشخصات زیر به صورت تمام وقت دعوت به همکاری می‎نماید
مشخصات:
– برنامه نویس کاملا حرفه ای مسلط به ASP.NETو SQL Server، JQuery, C#‎‎‎, MVC و ساکن کرج
– دارای حداقل سه سال سابقه فعالیت در زمینه برنامه نویسی تحت وب
ارائه نمونه کارهای انجام شده تحت وب الزامیست.
مزایا:
– حقوق تا 2 میلیون تومان متناسب با توانمندی
– بیمه و پاداش
– ارائه سابقه کار از طرف شرکت سولارک کانادا
ارسال رزومه ونمونه کار به ایمیل زیر:
parandhedesh.co@Gmail.com
تلفن تماس 02634453242
http://parandpardaz.com/

----------


## mahdi.net4

با دات نت کار می کنیم ، دوره کارآموزی بستگی به استعداد یادگیری و انگیزه داره 
اگر کاراموز خیلی سطحش پایین باشه دوره اموزشی غیر رایگان بر گزار می کنیم

----------


## فاطمه دلیخون

سلام دانشجوی ترم اخر It-طراحی صفحات وب هستم وخیلی به برنانه نویسی علاقه دارم ساکن شهریار-شهرک وایین هستم

----------


## فاطمه دلیخون

وکلاس asp.net وجاوا اسکریپت میرم واگر کلاسام تموم شه سی شارپ. بانک botstrapومابقی کار میکنم css,html,css3 در حد طراحی خوب بلدم

----------


## فاطمه دلیخون

> وکلاس asp.net وجاوا اسکریپت میرم واگر کلاسام تموم شه سی شارپ. بانک botstrapومابقی کار میکنم css,html,css3 در حد طراحی خوب بلدم


ودرحال حاصر aspکارمیکنم

----------


## فاطمه دلیخون

درحال حاصرمیتونم همکاری کنم

----------


## reza135

> گروه طراحی سایت کارناوب جهت تکمیل کادر پرسنلی در دفتر کرج خود تعدادی کارآموز خانم و اقا را جذب مینماید.
> دوره کار آموزی با تعهد استخدام از سمت کارآموز میباشد. 
> 
> 
> ************************************
> شرایط: 
> توانایی یادگیری بالا
> توانایی کار گروهی
> علاقه زیاد به طراحی سایت
> ...


کار آموزی غیر حضوری است یا باید درجایی حضور داشته باشیم من ترجیح می دهم پروژه زا از طریق اینترنت تحویل بگیرم و تحویل بدهم به دلیل معلولیت امکان آمدن به کرج را نداردم ولی آشنایی کامل با اچ تی ام ال 5 و سی اس اس 3 ، انیمیشن ، ترنزیشن ، ریسپانسو هنر جوی دوره سوم مجتمع فنی تهران هستم 33071688 - 09014216172

----------


## mahdi.net4

دوستان عزیز سلام. 
پذیرش دوره کار آموزی در مرکز کرج ، از 7 فروردین شروع میشه .  در صورتیکه می خواهید دوره کار اموزی رو شروع کنید از طریق وب سایت ، قسمت استخدام درخواست خودتون رو برای ما ارسال کنید. شرایط پذیرش و ..... در وب سایت وجود دارد .

*کارناوب ، طراحی و توسعه حرفه ای نرم افزار و طراحی سایت 

www.karnaweb.net*

----------


## Negin lak

سلام...من دانشجوی سال سوم مهندسی ITهستم و آشنایی به html_css دارم و همچنین در حال گرفتن دیپلم زبان انگلیسی هستم.در شهرقدس ساکن هستیم

----------

